# Drew Barrymore verfolgt Unfallwagen ....



## mjw (14 Mai 2008)

Der Schauspielerin sei es gelungen, das Autokennzeichen zu entziffern und die Daten der Polizei zu übergeben, berichtete die „Los Angeles Times”.

Barrymore sei bei dem Unfall in West Hollywood am Montag nicht verletzt worden, teilte die Polizei mit. Sie würden nun den flüchtigen Autofahrer suchen. Über den Schaden an Barrymores Auto wurde nichts bekannt. 


dpa


----------



## Tokko (14 Mai 2008)

Wen sie ihn hat ist er dran. Hab in diversen Movies gesehen das sie gut mit nen Baseball Schläger umgehen kann....

Danke mjw.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

